# Jobseekers Benefit - What happens on "Signing On" Day



## mcb (9 Sep 2008)

Hi

I have just got notification that I can start to collect my Jobseekers Benefit from this Wednesday (I was made redundant), which is great.

What I am wondering though is on the letter that I received from Social Welfare, it says that I have to "sign on", on a particular day and time and then once a month but what exactly happens on this signing on day, do I need to bring anything with me?

Thanks


----------



## jillyb (10 Sep 2008)

Hi mcb

All you have to bring with you is your social services card and Id, passport probably best, (Though i've never needed to show the ID). 
If you don't have a social services card yet they usually send you out a temporary paper card the week before your sign on date.

All that happens on the day is you queue up at your designated hatch, 
which your informed of the week before and you just sign and date a card and your done!!


----------



## mcb (10 Sep 2008)

Thanks Jilly

Just didnt want to arrive in Social Welfare, queue up for hours and be told I needed to bring something.


----------

